
Retire.js - identify JS libraries with known vulnerabilities in your application - bazzargh
http://open.bekk.no/retire-js-what-you-require-you-must-also-retire
======
eoftedal
"As vulnerabilities are discovered in JavaScript libraries, it is vital that
we update our dependencies. Retire.js is a command line scanner that helps you
identify dependencies with known vulnerabilites in your application. Using the
provided Grunt plugin you can easily include Retire.js into your build
process. Retire.js also provides a chrome extension allowing you to detect
libraries while surfing your website."

